

Brightcove Launches App Cloud, Open Standards Based App Platform - gnubardt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/brightcove-app-cloud/

======
evangineer
I suspect one of the biggest issues with App Cloud is going to be pricing.
Brightcove have never been about being affordable, they've been about premium
hosting for customers who can afford to foot their bills.

------
racerrick
yeah, just what we need... another app platform.

